# Two Kitchen Mates Looking for a Job



## Ferhan

Hello for contact you can send mail anytime [email protected]

Me and my friend going to graduate this summer from the university. We are studying culinary arts and management. We complete each other in the kitchen that's why we want to continue our adventure together. Words are not as strong as actions however I gotta say that we are a disciplined, respectful person within great work ethics. I worked in Poland and France as an intern and my friend worked in Spain as an intern too. We are from Turkey, so it is a little bit hard to get working visa that's why we need support from employer to get a visa. We don't have long work experience in the same place for years but all the time we worked in different restaurants, caterings, daily jobs and etc. To give example to our skills, we can create a new menu, calculate costs, purchasing research and etc basically we know what a chef suppose to know but we don't like to call our selves a chef because it is too early. I can send you CV's on request and you can ask anything to like, even we can have skype call too.

I am wishing best for everyone ! Have a good day.
Best Regards
Ferhan


----------

